# Workhorse Offers Two-Day July Screen Printing Workshop



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

On Friday, July 25 and Sat., July 26 Workhorse Products is hosting a beginner’s workshop on how to start a T-shirt screen printing business at its facility in Phoenix, Ariz. This hands-on class will be taught by Terry Combs, a veteran screen printer and educator with more than 30 years experience printing thousands of shirts and training thousands of students. 

Day one starts with an explanation of what a screen is and by the end of the second day all attendees will have pulled a squeegee and printed a full-color simulated process design on a black shirt. Students also will degrease and coat a screen, set up a multi-color job, and learn about printing plastisol transfers, specialty inks, art preparation and more. 

In addition to the technical aspects of screen printing, Combs also covers how to start up a business, how to find customers, and other day-to-day business topics. The class is geared to present a lot of information in a fun, conversational, interactive learning environment. 
The class runs from 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. each day. The cost is only $395 for the first student and $195 for additional students from the same company. Workhorse is located at 3730 East Southern Ave., Phoenix, AZ 85040, and is only minutes from Phoenix Sky Harbor Airport. There are convenient hotels nearby.

Space will be limited so register soon at Screen Printing Class . For more information call 480-282-1126; email: [email protected].


----------

